# آيات للصلاه



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

​

منقول​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

ايات جميلة اوي يا نهيسي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

الله.... كل الآيات دى بحبها وبتشجعنى على الصلاة
الرب يباركك أستاذى
النهيسى​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 يناير 2010)

ميرسى ايات جميلة خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى ايات جميلة خالص
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا جدا

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ايات جميلة اوي يا نهيسي
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*الرب يبارك مررك الكريمدا*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> الله.... كل الآيات دى بحبها وبتشجعنى على الصلاة
> الرب يباركك أستاذى
> النهيسى​


*شكرا للمرور الغالى الكريم جدا جدا*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

*

شكراااااا على الايات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااا على الايات الرائعة
> 
> ...


*
الرب يبارك مروركم الكريم جدا شكرا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

ايات رااااااااائعه 
ميررررسى ليك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع حبيبي...*
*الرب يحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *رائع حبيبي...*
> *الرب يحفظك من كل شر...*


*سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

شكرا لمرور المحبه​*


----------

